# What do you call yourself?



## CatechumenPatrick (Dec 7, 2007)

I read an  article by Sam Storms  today on what he calls himself: a "Calvinistic, charismatic, complementarian, Christian hedonist." One of the main problems in Western, contemporary Christianity (I think) is that it often goes no deeper than a set of (cliché) labels. Of course I am not referring to Sam Storms, but it made me think about the labels I use. I try to stick with _confessional _ and _reformed _--any other common labels seem too misleading, vague, and misrepresented. What do you call yourself? Do you ever say you're a "Calvinist"? I do only around a certain few people whom I am sure understand what I mean. I prefer confessional and reformed because they refer to an entire worldview, a worldview attempting to be thoroughly biblical, and not to some particular beliefs requiring a dozen other labels to explain the rest of my worldview as well. What about you?


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 7, 2007)

When I'm ornery, I call myself a Puritan. It usually elicits some sort of conversation and lets me explain a bit more about who they were.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Dec 7, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> I read an  article by Sam Storms  today on what he calls himself: a "Calvinistic, charismatic, complementarian, Christian hedonist." One of the main problems in Western, contemporary Christianity (I think) is that it often goes no deeper than a set of (cliché) labels. Of course I am not referring to Sam Storms, but it made me think about the labels I use. I try to stick with _confessional _ and _reformed _--any other common labels seem too misleading, vague, and misrepresented. What do you call yourself? Do you ever say you're a "Calvinist"? I do only around a certain few people whom I am sure understand what I mean. I prefer confessional and reformed because they refer to an entire worldview, a worldview attempting to be thoroughly biblical, and not to some particular beliefs requiring a dozen other labels to explain the rest of my worldview as well. What about you?



That's pretty funny because I just got through reading what Wikipedia had to say about Tim Keller (I'm stuck on Keller right now) and it touched on this very question.



> Indeed, he shuns the label "evangelical" because of its political and fundamentalist connotation, preferring to call himself simply orthodox because "he believes in the importance of personal conversion or being 'born again,' and the full authority of the Bible."



Tim Keller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a Christian Reconstructionist, pope-bashing Protestant.


----------



## SRoper (Dec 7, 2007)

Presbyterian.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a WASP (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant).

Actually, I usually just say Christian, Presbyterian, Protestant, or Reformed Christian, depending on whom I am talking to.


----------



## SEAGOON (Dec 7, 2007)

Andy


----------



## A5pointer (Dec 7, 2007)

prelactarian.............with my coffee


----------



## Answerman (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a Presuppositional, Partial-Preterist, Postmillenial, Predestinarian, Presbyterian, Patriotic, Peasant.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 7, 2007)

I call myself a reformed christian =) But on my facebook profile, i've labeled myself as a 5 pt calvinistic, baptistic, supralapsarianistic, monergistic, covenantal, reformed christian. LOL now of course some of these labels overlap, but i'm just a silly goose like that, and i get people laughing at my specificities (whoa did i just make that word up?) LOL


----------



## Josiah (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually stick with "confessionally Reformed, Presbyterian". It cuts down on confusion with..sometimes.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 7, 2007)

I call myself a 6 point Calvinst (I believe in burning heretics). 

Actually, if I'm in a good mood - "conservative evangelical" with a Calvinist soteriology.
If I'm in a ornery mood - TULIP Calvinist, Puritan, Fundamentalist. (The "fundamentalist" moniker isn't strickly true but it ticks people off so much that it has utility)

I am thinking about using the term "confessional Bapitst" but don't know if many will understand it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 7, 2007)

confessional baptist.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 7, 2007)

It depends on who I'm talking too. Here in the South, I usually say conservative Presbyterian. If I say Christian, they then ask, "what kind?" If I'm talking to unbelievers, then I will say a traditional or conservative Protestant.


----------



## Richard King (Dec 7, 2007)

Patrick is right. Down south it is best to always say CONSERVATIVE Presbyterian because there is a world of difference. Most people have a wrong perception.

I find I usually tell people I am a Christian who was raised a Southern Baptist, went to a Methodist College, then went to Charismatic mega churches, and spent some years in the "home church movement" and ended up in a PCA church when I started reading the Bible more. 
I stop there and explain that PCA churches are NOT the liberal Presbyterians. And then I say..."now lets see you pigeonhole me."

As you may have guessed, I am a bit of long winded rambler.
Don't even dare ask me to describe my politics!
You haven't got the time.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 7, 2007)

I should have said 'confessional baptist' who hangs out with a bunch of presbyterians.


----------



## SouthernHero (Dec 7, 2007)

Independant Protestant Calvinist Presbyterian. 

Saying only "Presbyterian" here in the South comes across as liberal, "Reformed" makes some think that I'm in a recovery group, and "Christian" sadly means nothing anymore.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I call myself a 6 point Calvinst (I believe in burning heretics).


----------



## MW (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm a Christian, Catholic, Protestant, Reformed, Presbyterian, Conservative.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Dec 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> SEAGOON said:
> 
> 
> > Andy
> ...



As opposed to Number Johnny 5.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 7, 2007)

backwoods Fundamentalist


----------



## ANT (Dec 7, 2007)

I've tried calling myself before .... I just get a busy signal ...


----------



## markkoller (Dec 7, 2007)

Westminsterian


----------



## etexas (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually just say I am a Christian, if someone wants me to amplify I just say Reformed.


----------



## brymaes (Dec 7, 2007)

High Church Calvinist (like Schaff and Nevin).


----------



## JM (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the way Gill put it, "I am a Baptist, and he may call me, if he pleases, a new one, or an old Calvinistic one, or an Antinomian one; it is a very trifle to me."


----------



## Augusta (Dec 7, 2007)

Orthodox Presbyterian is what I say. It helps differentiate between the liberal Presbyterian's and the non-libs, and is actually true because I am a member of the OPC.


----------



## KMK (Dec 7, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I call myself a 6 point Calvinst (I believe in burning heretics).
> 
> Actually, if I'm in a good mood - "conservative evangelical" with a Calvinist soteriology.
> If I'm in a ornery mood - TULIP Calvinist, Puritan, Fundamentalist. (The "fundamentalist" moniker isn't strickly true but it ticks people off so much that it has utility)



 

How do those guys down at ABC/PSW...errr...Transformation Ministries deal with you? They must shake their heads and say, "There goes McFadden again."


----------



## Ivan (Dec 7, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I should have said 'confessional baptist' who hangs out with a bunch of presbyterians.



Me too! 

Sometimes I say Southern Baptist, but not often. Sometimes I say a Baptist sympathetic to the Founders movement.


----------



## etexas (Dec 7, 2007)

Used to call myself Robert Zimmerman.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Dec 7, 2007)

Quasi-theonomic, postmillenial, partial-preterist, apostate Campbellite, presbyterian Dad.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I should have said 'confessional baptist' who hangs out with a bunch of presbyterians.



 Glad to have you!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2007)

I call myself a Presbyterian. Because I am one.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 7, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I should have said 'confessional baptist' who hangs out with a bunch of presbyterians.
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh, and I call myself a Southern Presbyterian.


----------



## thekingsknight (Dec 7, 2007)

Hmm! Better claim this one quick - sinner saved by grace.


----------



## Bygracealone (Dec 7, 2007)

Depends on who I'm talking to. Sometimes simply call myself a conservative Christian; sometimes Protestant; sometimes Calvinist; and oftentimes Reformed Presbyterian.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 8, 2007)

Answerman said:


> I'm a Presuppositional, Partial-Preterist, Postmillenial, Predestinarian, Presbyterian, Patriotic, Peasant.




AKA an *Alliterist*....


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm a sinner.


----------



## reformedcop (Dec 8, 2007)

Bible Thumper


----------



## Peter (Dec 8, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> I'm a Christian, Catholic, Protestant, Reformed, Presbyterian, Conservative.



In ascending order,

Dualist, Realist, Traditionalist, Monotheist, Christian, Catholic, Latin, Reformed

against, (to define you must delimit)

Material monist, Nominalist, Modernist, Pagan, Infidel, Heretic, Greek, Papist


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2007)

A humble sinner saved by God's grace in Jesus Christ.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 8, 2007)

Peter said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Christian, Catholic, Protestant, Reformed, Presbyterian, Conservative.
> ...



Very interesting way of putting it.


----------



## javajedi (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea, it really depends who I am talking to.
I don't just say "Presbyterian" as most evangelicals think "liberal". So I would say "conservative Presbyterian".
I usually use "Reformed" over "Calvinist" as most non-reformed think all Calvinists hold to hyper-Calvinism .
Also, being in the Orthodox Presbyterian Chuch, I often have to explain that we are Orthodox (Eastern, Greek, etc) . 

So, usually there is some explanation along with what ever 'label' I give.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 8, 2007)

God sovereign-tist 

or Soli Deo Glori-ist!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 9, 2007)

Reformed Baptist or 1689er. 

But when people ask me about my email addy, and name PuritanCovenanter, I usually launch into a history lesson about the Puritans and Scottish Covenanters. I like them so much.


----------



## Megaloo (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I'm going to use the word, REGENERATE! (with an accent)...(not an Aussie accent though, a southern American one)....(no, I'm not of Aussie material, just want to make sure people know where I'm coming from) I am going to start calling my Christian pals regenerate, because at first, people will think I'm saying something mean, but I'm not, I'm just acknowledging their regenerative state.
I listened to a Piper sermon the other day and he was talking about using the word regeneration. It is a great word! It means I am a new creature in Christ and I am being renewed everyday though sanctification.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 9, 2007)

Usually, just Christian. If they delve further, I am Reformed, and then _they_ start calling me a Calvinist.


----------



## tfelice (Dec 9, 2007)

Depends on the audience, but usually Conservative Protestant, sometimes with the expanded "very similar to Presbyterian".


----------



## etexas (Dec 9, 2007)

Sometimes I like telling people I am a French-Man who glows blue after 11:00.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Dec 10, 2007)

I like I D Campbell's explanation of Rabbi Duncan, "I'm first a Christian, next a Catholic, then a Calvinist, fourth a Paedobaptist, and fifth a Presbyterian". I applaud such ecumenism, notwithstanding my own Baptist convictions. I like the guy - we were students together (well, not Rabbi Duncan, of course). He is one of the finest theologians alive! His church website is most helpful.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 18, 2007)

Recovering Republican, taking it one day at a time.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes! You, me and John Loftus. Everyday in every way I'm a little bit better.



Spear Dane said:


> Recovering Republican, taking it one day at a time.


----------



## mr_burns (Dec 18, 2007)

I usually call myself "I" or "me"

Most other people call me "Ryan" but it just sounds weird when I do it.


----------



## raekwon (Dec 18, 2007)

Usually "Christian" is where I stop initially. The more descriptors you add, the less people are willing to give you a hearing, I've found. As conversations progress and questions are asked and answered, it becomes clearer and clearer just what "kind" of Christian I am.


----------

